# quivers



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

Well I did it, I bought a new bow, won't say which but it was the best money could buy(IMO), I have bought only the best accesories I could find. The only thing I have left to get is a quiver. I am inclined to get an Octane 1 piece, you know trying to keep it one maker as much as possible. What is a good quiver. I hunt from a tree stand and spot and stalk about the same, so it needs to be quite, and easily removable. 

Opinions anybody?

Fred


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

Tree limb quiver is the best,quiet easy to remove one piece quiver IMHO. They also hang easy in your tree stand. They are quiet while shooting if left on the bow, unlike some others that contribute to vibration noise.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

get the mathews t serise stays put and light


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

i also shoot the world's best bow such as yourself,not wanting to pay the big bucks that the octane costs i opted for the apex five arrow quiver and it is problly the best i've owned so far


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought an Apex 5 arrow quiver as well and thus far I am very pleased with the weight, quality of construction, and how quiet it is. It is well worth looking at considering it costs 1/2 the price of an Octane.


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*apex*

Well, I guess I will have to visit the Bass Pro in Charlotte, NC, while I am here on business. Thanks Guys

Fred


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

If you truly want the best, you'll have to buy a Tight Spot.

www.tightspotquivers.com


----------



## thevolkp (Jan 31, 2009)

MOC said:


> If you truly want the best, you'll have to buy a Tight Spot.
> 
> www.tightspotquivers.com


I agree. I have one but expensive. The last one you'll ever use.


----------



## Kilbane (Jun 19, 2009)

Alpine Archery Softloc Quiver.


----------



## dbbumpin (Jun 27, 2009)

my treelimb is pretty nice... no noise while shooting, and easy to remove...very solid


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

dbbumpin said:


> my treelimb is pretty nice... no noise while shooting, and easy to remove...very solid


The guy who came up with that one had his stuff together, I like the three arrow option and your right on about being quiet, you dont have to worry about knocking it off of your hook in the stand either with that hoop to hang it from.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Love the Fuse Ventura.. Awesome quiver for the price...


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Kilbane said:


> Alpine Archery Softloc Quiver.


Seconded. I have one, and I like it. They run about $50, which to me is a lot for a quiver, but this one is worth every penny. It's silent, and is well built.


----------

